# Any EDSers here? :)



## wontquitmydaydream (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi there! I don't have an official diagnosis yet (and, uh... I actually haven't started writing yet either, so I'm probably not super helpful here, lol), but I'm pretty certain I have EDS. I have pretty much all the symptoms, aside from full-blown dislocations, but from what I've read, some people don't fully dislocate or do but don't know it. 

I've been wondering how my riding might be affected, so it'd be great to hear from some other zebra (haha) riders.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi. sorry for taking so long to reply, I stopped checking this thread after two weeks. 
I suffer with lower back pain in the saddle and limit my jumping. I got a really nice saddle back, it's designed to absorb shock and impact to the horses back. I can't remember the brand but I would look into them. He was moving smoother and I could ride with much less pain.
I couldn't control my right leg properly and my knees pointed out the wrong way.

How are you finding riding?


----------

